# Count us in!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I signed up Nikon for beginner agility in May and today I got my channel weaves setup and started him on that. Over the winter we did a lot of jump training to build his muscles and train him to power over correctly (I can foresee with his drive that he'd jump flat and knock bars, and he also needs to clear the jump for Schutzhund). I'm also going to start him with a target lid.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah... more stories to share this Spring... my young boy Rune will be starting class this spring too... we are working on flatwork and jumpgrids right now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds very fun! I just wanted to comment on the fact that I love that name! Nikon. I love the cameras, but never would have thought to name my dog after them! Maybe I'll name my next shepherd D60! lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Joy is signed up to start on April 2nd. I can't wait.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't wait to see those photos...I love Air Nikon


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll love it Lies!! Wait till he decides he doesn't want to jump anymore and just walks up to the jump, eyeballs it, lifts a leg and knocks the whole thing over. My instructor had never seen that before! :rofl:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Deirdre and Samson are joining our class!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At least you'll each have a great photographer, while the other is busy handling!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wohoo! We just started too! It's so fun! Not that Nikon needs any more confidence, but it's amazing in just a couple classes what it does. Elsa will drag me to the obstacles to do them. I've always had her jump on tree stumps, benches, etc on our walks. If she spots one when we're meandering along now...it's like she zones in on it and..must...get...to...bench. So fun!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> You'll love it Lies!! Wait till he decides he doesn't want to jump anymore and just walks up to the jump, eyeballs it, lifts a leg and knocks the whole thing over. My instructor had never seen that before! :rofl:


If you have a good set of classes that use tons of treats/toys/working with your dogs 'fun' then (though I can't guarantee no knocked bars :wub: ) the chances of the above tend to not happen.


LOVE that so many people are starting up in agility! Take TONS of pictures, short videos are fun too, and I can't wait to hear updates!

For those who haven't used a clicker before, IF your instructor uses one, PLEASE try at least for the first 6 - 8 sessions to give it a chance. You won't use it forever, but really can help our dogs learn all the foundation stuff faster, clearer, adding to the fun and motivation (gotta keep them from peeing on the jumps! :wild: )

Couple of great DVD's (Easter present from loved ones?) with jumps are the Susan Salo Jumping as well as Susan Garrett's 'Success w/one jump'.

Bring TONS of teeny treats to the first class for the exercises and attention/play stuff in between. I know this and still run out!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Have fun! We just had our 4th week of class. Eris and I are having a blast! I am bummed because our instructors are going to nationals (good luck to them!) so we have a break next week. I am building a couple jumps today to tide me over til then...oh Eris too...she doesn't want to wait either.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Like MRL says: Agility rocks! Dottie and I love it. I'm sure you guys will too! Can't wait to see some great photos!


----------

